# Need good psu under 1k for my system



## ASHISH65 (Nov 11, 2012)

HI,

iam going to buy new graphic card hd6570 next month.i have currently crapy oddssey 450 w psu.but it has only 14a on 12+ rail.
so i want to upgrade to new psu under rs 1000.please reccommend me goo local brand psu.i need atleast 20a on 12+rail

my specs:

intel pentium dual core e5700 3.00ghz
intel g41 chipset
4 gb ddr3 ram 1333mhz
500 gb hd(7200rpm)
ati hd 6570 1gb


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 11, 2012)

No good psu exists for less than 1k.
get a FSP saga 400W at the minimum.


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 12, 2012)

VIP 400R - (280W) , 20A on 12V , 3 years warranty - Rs. 550 . I am running this for 2.5 years now. No problems. 
OF course I can't say anything about the quality of the inside components, but mera kaam toh nikal diya isne  .


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 12, 2012)

Yaar, agar iska kampootar hi phuk wana hai, to isko KOOLER MASTAR Xtreme series he bol de  No, seriously, spend 1-2k, and get a reliable spu, which can serve you even after you upgrade. A very wise admin once said : "There are 2 permanent things in this moh-maya world of computers; the PSU and the Cabinet". Wise words indeed!!!


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 12, 2012)

Add some more cash and buy a VS450 ~ 2.3 k ...


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 12, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Add some more cash and buy a VS450 ~ 2.3 k ...


get the corsair cx430v2, more value for your money.
also, vs450 is 2k at primeagb

*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=124&Itemid=53


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 13, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> get the corsair cx430v2, more value for your money.
> also, vs450 is 2k at primeagb
> 
> Corsair SMPS in India | Buy Corsair SMPS Online at cheap Price



Yea I suggested the vs450 coz it was more within OPs reach .... If he can extend to 2.6k probably cx430 V2 is the way to go


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 13, 2012)

Yep, go with either, both are great psu's for their price.


----------

